# 27 Fret Ibanez Xiphos



## ihave27frets (Nov 7, 2008)

Incase you havent seen it around...


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 7, 2008)

saw you playing it at the palladium a couple weeks ago, but was standing much too far away to tell how many frets it had...i do recall being surprised to see you not playing Caparison, though.


----------



## AgentWalrus (Nov 7, 2008)

man u hairy son


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 7, 2008)

That's pretty intense


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## killiansguitar (Nov 7, 2008)

Bitchin' beard!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 7, 2008)

pretty cool, looks to still be that hideous chameleon though


----------



## ihave27frets (Nov 7, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> pretty cool, looks to still be that hideous chameleon though



No, actually its matte army green. Its a cool color.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 7, 2008)

How...did you get it....


----------



## ihave27frets (Nov 7, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> How...did you get it....



Santa Claus


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 7, 2008)

ihave27frets said:


> No, actually its matte army green. Its a cool color.


oh nice


----------



## Jason (Nov 7, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> How...did you get it....



Obviously.. He is endorsed


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 7, 2008)

ihave27frets said:


> Santa Claus



Damn, all that bastard brought me was my own dirty undies.

That's a killer Xiphos man!


----------



## budda (Nov 7, 2008)

nice CS order, Peter!

nice to see you around too! tour yourself up to Canada at some point, I have yet to catch you guys live.

have you considered shaping that beard just a little?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 7, 2008)

just goes to show, if your in a fucking kick arse metal band, you can have any guitar you want! 
im now going to plead with you guys to come to melbourne australia so i can die a happy man


----------



## Bobo (Nov 7, 2008)

Damn that's awesome. But think we can get more pics?


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 7, 2008)

That guitar is killer. Shame it's missing a string or two.


----------



## Harry (Nov 7, 2008)

We need more awesomeness like that from Ibanez.

And more pics would kick ass too


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2008)

That is badass. Cool pics. I dig your dreads too.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 7, 2008)

Awesome guitar! I like the color too. I want to refinish a guitar in that color as well.


----------



## damigu (Nov 8, 2008)

that second pic is pure, unadulterated ROXXORZ!


----------



## Regor (Nov 8, 2008)

DUDE?!?!

Shit, I just saw you guys not too long ago here in Warren, MI at The Ritz. I was there to see my friends in a local band, Battlecross, and saw you guys. I even told you "Nice Xiphos" in passing, while you were in the back room. Shit, if I woulda known you were on the forum, I woulda said hi.


That is a damn nice guitar. And your amps are the cleanest sounding distorted tone I've heard. Even commented on it to the sound guy.


----------



## Ketzer (Nov 8, 2008)

You're Still using MAKO, right?

I saw ya at the Philly show, I'm the guy who was wearing the dissection shirt... I was also surprised to see the Xiphos instead of the caparisons... It's essentially a Horus with the Xiphos body shape, isn't it? also a tone knob.


----------



## winterlover (Nov 8, 2008)

metal as fukkk


----------



## Apophis (Nov 8, 2008)

cool


----------



## Ramsay777 (Nov 8, 2008)

A single coil in the neck too?


----------



## Nick (Nov 8, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> How...did you get it....



Im sure him playing in a fucking beastly band whos cd is currently welded in my car sterio had something to do with it


----------



## Rick (Nov 8, 2008)

I was about to say, "Man, that looks like Peter from The Absence."

Then I saw the poster.


----------



## blackout (Nov 8, 2008)

Thats a damn nice guitar. What pups are you using?



Regor said:


> DUDE?!?!
> 
> Shit, I just saw you guys not too long ago here in Warren, MI at The Ritz. I was there to see my friends in a local band, Battlecross, and saw you guys. I even told you "Nice Xiphos" in passing, while you were in the back room. Shit, if I woulda known you were on the forum, I woulda said hi.
> 
> ...


What amps be these?


----------



## FortePenance (Nov 8, 2008)

Fucking badass. HS config for the fucking win. Is it extended scale too?

BTW my friend tells me his friend got hit in the face by your dreads during your Portland show lmao. >_>


----------



## ihave27frets (Nov 8, 2008)

budda said:


> nice CS order, Peter!
> 
> nice to see you around too! tour yourself up to Canada at some point, I have yet to catch you guys live.
> 
> have you considered shaping that beard just a little?


We were just all over that place 3 weeks ago with amon amarth! calgary, winnapeg, vancouver, edmonton, toronto, montreal, quebec city, regina!

Thanks dudes! here are the basic specs on the prototype-
25.5 scale
27 fret
neckthru
mahogany body, maple neck
hum/single
The amp used on the last tour was a Mako MAK2.


----------



## yellowv (Nov 8, 2008)

Damn Pete, the Xiphos is pretty awesome, but it's no Caparison.


----------



## yellowv (Nov 8, 2008)

Although now that you have that Xiphos you have no need for those maple boarded Hori. So you could probably swap me one of those maple necks for my Horus, you know since you really don't need em any more  All joking aside I would have to say a 27 fret xiphos in army green and a maple board with army green sharkies would be almost as metal as your beard. What pickups are in the proto? Do I spy a Dimarzio in the neck spot?


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 8, 2008)

Very cool Peter, you always have the nicest custom guitars man.  So have you officially left Caparison for an Ibanez endorsement or is this just a one-off deal where they are trying to woo you away from Caparison?  Any comment on your thoughts comparing some of your custom Caparisons to this Xiphos? Looks VERY sweet.


----------



## ihave27frets (Nov 8, 2008)

a few more pics-


----------



## Scootman1911 (Nov 8, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> Fucking badass. HS config for the fucking win. Is it extended scale too?
> 
> BTW my friend tells me his friend got hit in the face by your dreads during your Portland show lmao. >_>



Thanks for stealing my post 
Anyways, yeah, my friend was in the front when you guys played in Portland and got hit in the eye. And I'm so pissed I didn't get to see you guys. The show was "sold out" so I had to wait outside until everyone got in and the guy checked if there were any tickets and I was lucky enough to get one. But I missed you guys and Belphegor which sucked.

Nice guitar though. I wish I could've seen it in person


----------



## Ramsay777 (Nov 8, 2008)

You're delighted with yourself in that last pic lad! 

Little wonder though, that axe is saahweeet!


----------



## budda (Nov 8, 2008)

ihave27frets said:


> We were just all over that place 3 weeks ago with amon amarth! calgary, winnapeg, vancouver, edmonton, toronto, montreal, quebec city, regina!
> 
> Thanks dudes! here are the basic specs on the prototype-
> 25.5 scale
> ...



 i forgot you guys were with amon amarth for the TO show!

y'see, the problem arises when you dont have a ride to the concert 

l-o-n-d-o-n! 

you guys need a canadian tour - just dont do it in the winter, it gets cold . pretty sweet specs!

and that last picture pretty much quotes itself "yeah, im one badass motherfucker. "


----------



## budda (Nov 8, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Very cool Peter, you always have the nicest custom guitars man.



I think one buz mcgrath might have something to say about sexy ibanez customs  (not a slam on peter!)


----------



## yellowv (Nov 8, 2008)

Damn those pics are much better. That thing is fucking epic.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 8, 2008)

budda said:


> I think one buz mcgrath might have something to say about sexy ibanez customs  (not a slam on peter!)



LOL note how I typed it... I didn't say, "you have THE nicest custom guitars!" but rather, "you always have the nicest custom guitars!" as in he is constantly popping in with pictures of new, cool custom guitars.  Peter has some wicked Caparisons in his stable, maple fretboards FTW!  I dig Buz's LACS stuff too.


----------



## budda (Nov 8, 2008)

i too dig 'em all 

i wouldnt mind seeing a xiphos in a navy blue matte finish, come to think of it...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 8, 2008)

peter did you only get a custom 27 fret xiphos so you would not have to change your user name? 
possibly the only thing that could make that guitar cooler would be a blank maple board


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 8, 2008)

Love the new body bevels, make it look more like a weapon.


----------



## metalgod72 (Nov 8, 2008)

Peter, Looks great. I played one for the first time a few weeks ago (not a 27 fretter though) and it did not play bady...I am much more of an old school Ibanez guy, but I have it a chance. Are you an endorser now?


----------



## Harry (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the extra pics.
It looks so awesome


----------



## Scootman1911 (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh my god. I just found your myspace Peter and damn do you have some nice guitars!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 8, 2008)

DO WANT!!


----------



## Ketzer (Nov 8, 2008)

Do you still have that RG-GEAR?


I would kill for that Xiphos, either as a 6 or as a 7.


H-S is the best config for pickups.


----------



## mat091285 (Nov 9, 2008)

I have to say Peter your prototype is so much better then the normal production model .. haha .. 27frets WTF .... can we expect a Signature model soon ...!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 9, 2008)

You look like Jesus In the second picture. sick guitar. Just tell us how you got it, you big smarty pants


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah looks like.....


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 9, 2008)

That xiphos is almost as metal as your hair/facial hair.


----------



## sami (Nov 9, 2008)

fuck yeah! The Absence fucking rules!!!!


so...when are we gonna hear a sample of some new stuff


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 9, 2008)

I finally got to check out a xiphos 6er (haven't seen a 7 yet) yesterday at GC...

seems that the 7 is every bit of guitar the 6 is from what I read, and the 6er was damn nice; looks like more shit to buy

...now if I could just get it in matte army green...hmmm


----------



## budda (Nov 9, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> you big smarty pants



1. amazing musician: check
2. in a professional band: check
3. touring like a mofo: check
4. trying to woo away from another company: check

result? LACS 27-fret Xiphos in matte green.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Nov 9, 2008)

budda said:


> 1. amazing musician: check
> 2. in a professional band: check
> 3. touring like a mofo: check
> 4. trying to woo away from another company: check
> ...


----------



## Regor (Nov 9, 2008)

blackout said:


> What amps be these?



He already stated his Mako model, the other guitarist was using a Madison (Divinity I believe)


----------



## Bobo (Nov 9, 2008)

Man I'm glad I saw this thread because I'm loving the music  Been looking for some new good shit to buy, and here it is.

I think the tone is pretty fucking sick. What bridge pup you got in the X? Congrats on the having a great band and an endorsement


----------



## DarkRaven03 (Nov 9, 2008)

Holy shit! Checked out your band after browsing through this thread. Totally awesome music and badass guitar as well.


----------



## yellowv (Nov 9, 2008)

Come on Pete spill the beans about the pickups. I know Riders of the Plague was done with the Caparison PH-R in the bridge and along with Chris Amott also using it in the bridge were the main reasons for me going with a PH-R in my Horus and not a BKP or some type of Dimarzio.


----------



## budda (Nov 9, 2008)

Bobo said:


> I think the tone is pretty fucking sick.



I'm not Peter, but "riders of the plague" was done with... framus/mesa? either way, the Mak2 will be making its recorded debut on their next album (on penalty of death ).

i was listening to the album while i was at the gym today - good workout music! and the testament cover... oooh the testament cover...

/fanboy


----------



## Regor (Nov 9, 2008)

budda said:


> I'm not Peter, but "riders of the plague" was done with... framus/mesa? either way, the Mak2 will be making its recorded debut on their next album (on penalty of death ).
> 
> i was listening to the album while i was at the gym today - good workout music! and the testament cover... oooh the testament cover...
> 
> /fanboy



Yeah, they ended their set with it. Never heard another band cover Testament before. Was pretty cool.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 10, 2008)

budda said:


> 1. amazing musician: check
> 2. in a professional band: check
> 3. touring like a mofo: check
> 4. trying to woo away from another company: check
> ...



I'll be honest, with no disrespect intended, I haven't heard of 'The Absence' before, but I shall administer their myspace page in a short while! As long as it isn't deathcore

Also, He has the same name as me, so, pretty sure hes got to be just as awesome as me or vise versa 

Update: The vocals will need to grow on me! but I dig It!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 10, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'll be honest, with no disrespect intended, I haven't heard of 'The Absence' before, but I shall administer their myspace page in a short while! As long as it isn't deathcore
> 
> Also, He has the same name as me, so, pretty sure hes got to be just as awesome as me or vise versa
> 
> Update: The vocals will need to grow on me! but I dig It!



shit man, where have you been!


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Nov 10, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> As long as it isn't deathcore


Deathcore? Blasphemy!


----------



## sami (Nov 10, 2008)

They're considered Melodic Death Metal.


----------



## Bobo (Nov 10, 2008)

budda said:


> I'm not Peter, but "riders of the plague" was done with... framus/mesa? either way, the Mak2 will be making its recorded debut on their next album (on penalty of death ).
> 
> i was listening to the album while i was at the gym today - good workout music! and the testament cover... oooh the testament cover...
> 
> /fanboy



Well I like the current tone, but I'll be looking out for what they do with the Makos. And man it's been forever since I've heard Into the Pit


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 11, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> shit man, where have you been!



In 1988 Im afraid, Zac 





M3RC1L3SS said:


> Deathcore? Blasphemy!




Yip


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 11, 2008)

^


----------



## ihave27frets (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks dudes!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow, great great band! I'm going to buy your CDs now! Your cover of Into The Pit is amazing.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Nov 13, 2008)

NON REVERSE HEADSTOCK WHAT THE FUUUCK
please explain


----------



## sami (Nov 13, 2008)

Peter's hair is longer than longcat. and longcat is looooooonnnnnnnnnngggggg!!!1


----------



## ihave27frets (Nov 13, 2008)

DrewsifStalin said:


> NON REVERSE HEADSTOCK WHAT THE FUUUCK
> please explain



This was a prototype built to Ibanez specs, not mine..the one i have being built is reversed


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Nov 13, 2008)

ihave27frets said:


> This was a prototype built to Ibanez specs, not mine..the one i have being built is reversed


ooooooh.
nice then


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 13, 2008)

ihave27frets said:


> This was a prototype built to Ibanez specs, not mine..the one i have being built is reversed



care to share the specs you requested?
im hopeing it includes a blank ebony board.


----------



## ihave27frets (Nov 13, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> care to share the specs you requested?
> im hopeing it includes a blank ebony board.



Na, ..maple board...and stuff


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 13, 2008)

oooh that would be nice too.
guess we'll have to wait for the rest hey 
thanks peter, looking forward to it.
perhaps i may even see it in action in melbourne one day?


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Nov 13, 2008)

I love The Absence!


----------



## ihave27frets (Nov 13, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> oooh that would be nice too.
> guess we'll have to wait for the rest hey
> thanks peter, looking forward to it.
> perhaps i may even see it in action in melbourne one day?



Im sure we'll be out that way soon!


----------



## budda (Nov 13, 2008)

ihave27frets said:


> Na, ..maple board...and stuff



... flame maple board? 

lookin forward to this beast!

when are you guys hoping to put out another album? gonna tour your asses off some more, then pop into the ole studio-rama?

and for the record, your vocalist is part of the attraction IMO. i can tell what he's saying! and its badass. no im not sucking up.

(and i really want to hear that mak2 on album audio..)


----------



## winterlover (Nov 13, 2008)

i'm anxious to see what your custom will look like


----------



## yellowv (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh shit. Like I said that army green with a maple board would be awesome. Are you getting inlays on the board, Pete? Green sharkies would rule. Earlier today I was listening to Riders of the Plague while cutting my grass. I love that album.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 14, 2008)

ihave27frets said:


> Im sure we'll be out that way soon!



fuck yeah


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 14, 2008)

Dude that is a freaking awesome guitar man. Thanks for keeping thrash metal alive man.


----------



## ihave27frets (Dec 28, 2008)

pre NAMM bump


----------



## Bobo (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks like a few others will be having 27 frets before long. I know I'm really attracted to it


----------

